# Looking for good working dog breeders in Illinois



## RenegadeLT1 (May 28, 2013)

Im currently looking for a reputable breeder in the chicagoland area. i've already got my eyes on Landschaft, seriously thinking of using them. i just want to get other input and see if i can find other good breeders. i'm looking for a working GSD for me and my family ( i have a 1 & 5 year old). Oh and I'm new here this is my first post.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

RenegadeLT1 said:


> Im currently looking for a reputable breeder in the chicagoland area. ... i'm looking for a working GSD for me and my family ( i have a 1 & 5 year old). ....


First welcome to the board.

What type of job do you hope to train your dog for?


----------



## RenegadeLT1 (May 28, 2013)

I'm looking for a family pet and also some protection for the wife and kids. They go for late night walks while I'm at work.Maybe some schutzhund too,not sure if i have enough time for all that right now but possibly in the future.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Look up Bill Kulla...I don't have a personal reference to give but I have seen his dogs work and they're pretty fantastic. Indian Creek Schutzhund Club is where he teaches and trains...if you have time I suggest going to visit them and checking out what they have. Many WL breeders won't have flashy websites and don't even advertise their dogs...usually all of them are sold off to club members before the pups are even on the ground.

Go watch some of those dogs work...speak to some of their owners/handlers.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I recommend Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo based on personal experience.


----------



## RenegadeLT1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks I'll give him a shout. I did check out his website and his dogs look impressive. I was planning on visiting another breeder in the same town maybe I can visit both the same day. Any other suggestions would be great. But this is a good start. Thanks again


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Who is the other, My Body Guard? I have been there too, really impressive facility though I don't know any of their dogs so can't comment on the breeding. Bill and Jen don't have quite the same facility but the success of their breeding speaks for itself (see how many of their dogs train, compete, and title and how many are working in many sports). I got a dog from them and trained him for two years, most fun dog I've ever trained and super work ethic.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I'd recommend both breeders in Marengo. I've had 2 dogs from Landschaft (still own the 2nd). Extremely pleased, Marcy is very nice and does a good job matching pups and owners, Bill and Jen do some very nice breedings as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Highly recommend Bill and Jen based on personal experience. My best friends dog Hunter is phenomenal and can do just about anything he is asked to do. HIGHLY recommend them. If I wasn't so involved in the Czech lines, that is the breeder I would go with.


----------



## RenegadeLT1 (May 28, 2013)

The other breeder is Landscahft, my wife works with someone who has 1 of Marcy's dogs and cant say enough good things about their experience and dog.So i contacted her and she has been really helpful so I plan to go check her out.But I also want to do my homework on her and other possible breeders.I've done alot over the internet but started this thread in hopes to narrow it down a bit. There is just so many breeders and so much info.I was just hoping on getting input on people who Know of or had experiance with breeders in my area so i'm not visiting all of them.


----------



## RenegadeLT1 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks again for all the input.I'm probably not going to make a decision for a month or two on who I'm going to use so just keep the info coming i really appreciate it.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I see a dog from MyBodyGuard train at the PSA club quite often.

Very good looking dog, nice bite, well balanced drive, however I am not a fan of his proportions but that is just me.

He started late, I think 10 months, but caught on no problem at the first session. Started on sleeve one month after beginning. Twice a week training.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Another big recommendation for Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo at zwinger vom Geistwasser.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I will also recommend Bill & Jen in Marengo.
Jen is a really nice person & knowledgeable.....she can help assist you in finding the right puppy for your needs.


----------

